
2016 JavaOne Intel Keynote – 32mn Talk - BenoitP
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAi1eHpLY5M
======
BenoitP
Pretty commercial talk, but it shows how hardware is evolving in the post-
Moore's-law era.

Highlight at 25:50: If understand correctly Intel chips will have
reconfigurable FPGA SoCs, with support in OpenJDK for talking to them. This
should be a huge leap for machine learning in Spark with BLAS routines on
FPGAs.

